# switching over to external to internal wastegate



## Esc8p2NeverLand (Nov 22, 2002)

I'm switching over to an external wastegate on my t3/t04 and I have a question. You know how the internal wastegate setup has the downpipe set up for it? With the lever and all. Sorry, I don't know the terminology. How do I set it up now? Do I keep it so the lever is always pushed closed or open? If so, how? 

Thanks a million. 

Tyler


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

depending on the the setup, switching to an external gate can free up some power  with a basic t3/t4, you can do a couple of things....

1. switch to a exhaust housing that is not internally gated. if you swap them, you will most likely have to fab up a new downpipe, since most non internally gated turbine housings machined for garrett T350 or T31 turbine wheels use either a 4 bolt or 5 bolt style housing....they are different than the internally gated housings.

2. remove the actuator/arm, remove the exhaust housing, clean/prep it, and weld the flapper shut. tigging cast parts such as turbine housings can be difficult, so you may want to have an experienced fab shop do the work. make sure you surface the turbine inlet and outlet surfaces after welding too. this method allows you to keep your current downpipe.


----------



## Esc8p2NeverLand (Nov 22, 2002)

I ended up going with this.

Tyler


----------

